# Hey Gang!



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi everybody,

I know a lot of you already know me from other forums, I see a lot of familiar names here. I am a fellow obsessed haunter/Halloween nut. I like to build complex animated pneumatic props and automated rooms. I enjoy scenic work too and continue to learn more every year from people on these types of forums. 
I have a haunt in WNY state, Buffalo area. I can post pictures and video of many projects if there is anyone who is interested and who hasn't seen them.
As an introduction, here is a short video I made from scenes in my haunt. I hope you like it and I'm glad to be here!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Jim! It's great to have one of the best prop builders out there here at HauntForum.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Howdy! Glad you could join us.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Excellent video! Welcome aboard.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Jim, glad to see you checking out this forum.

I am a fan of your pneumatic work and have done well from those inspirations for my own pneumatic props. From you plant monster, I am going to try and make the arms on my skelerectors retractable instead of just always being always 'out'.

Got anything new in the works for this coming halloween ??


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome everyone! It's nice to see a forum so active this time of year. Woody and Bourno are 2 people I already know, nice to see friends here.


> I am a fan of your pneumatic work and have done well from those inspirations for my own pneumatic props. From you plant monster, I am going to try and make the arms on my skelerectors retractable instead of just always being always 'out'.


Thanks! Moving arms on a skelerector sounds like a fun idea. Made any progress? Have you started a thread for this yet? I would be happy to help with your design in any way I can.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice video!
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Brckee1 said:


> Moving arms on a skelerector sounds like a fun idea. Made any progress? Have you started a thread for this yet? I would be happy to help with your design in any way I can.


No thread, but a little progress on the getting the 4-bar linkage lengths determined. It is one of those things that you just gotta tinker a little so it doesn't hit the legs when folded up.

When I get a little further and got some pics, I will gladly use a little help on a way to run both sides off a single cylinder to make them raise at the same time.

I like your monster plant design, but would like to keep the forearms more vertical when extending (classic ScoobyDoo monster chasing position  )

I'll post when I get to that cross-road


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Brckee1!!!


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks again for the warm welcome! I'm glad some of you enjoyed the video from my haunt.


> When I get a little further and got some pics, I will gladly use a little help on a way to run both sides off a single cylinder to make them raise at the same time.


I have an idea on how that might work



> I like your monster plant design, but would like to keep the forearms more vertical when extending (classic ScoobyDoo monster chasing position )


I agree that more forward facing would be better for this type of character. I am very much looking forward to seeing what you have come up with. Again I hope I can be of some help if you need it.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

howldy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Jim. How did you actually find us?


Oh and glad you're here!!

BTW, like the "Plant Monster" prop, pretty cool and unique!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow! Impressive stuff! Glad to have you here.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

AWESOME video. Great to have you aboard.


Did I mention: Welcome Welcome.


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

> Hi Jim. How did you actually find us?


Hey Jeff! Actually, I saw a mention of this forum on another forum so I thought I'd take a look. I lurked around for about a week and liked it a lot so I thought I would join in the fun. I have been participating less in Email lists for various reasons. I like forums better so I have been shopping for one or two more forums to participate in.


> Oh and glad you're here!!
> BTW, like the "Plant Monster" prop, pretty cool and unique!


I'm glad to be here! I'm glad you like the Plant Monster. I had a lot of fun with it. Used two of them in a "Jumanji" room last year. This year I will put one in the swamp. I think he will be at home there


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

wow.
awesome video!
you're stuff is very impressive!
welcome to the forum!
.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Brckee1! WoW!!!!! AWESOME!!!! Loved your video.... Am in awe of your props.... Can't wait to chat with ya so we can bounce ideas off of ya and learn from you! Glad you joined! :>


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks yet again everyone. I'm having fun here. Seems to be a very friendly atmosphere. Lots of varied topics and a lot of really talented haunters. I wish I would have found you sooner!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & wellcome to the fun


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome. Glad you joined in the madness.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------

